# Trialer aus Bielefeld und Umgebung ?



## JumperMedia (13. Juli 2012)

Hey Ho
wollte mal fragen wer den so in / um Bielefeld aktiv am Trialen ist suchen noch nen paar bisher sind wir meist zu 3 unterwegs also wer lust hatt zum streeten einfach mal hir rein posten &  kontakt aufnehmen ! 
Cheers Jumper 



Letz Ride !


----------



## siggi19 (17. Februar 2013)

hab euch nun schon desöfteren gesehen und wir beide kennen uns auch.
hab wieder mit dem trialen angefangen, wenn ihr ma wieder unterwegs seit meldet euch.
nummer kannste bekommen.

grüßle siggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JP Trialer (18. Februar 2013)

Ich bin im MSC Brake, wir haben auch ne aktive Biketrial Abteilung.


----------



## siggi19 (18. Februar 2013)

Ja das weis ich,  wir waren auch schon desöfteren unterwegs, mit robin Patrick und so. vll erinnerst dich, 20" koxx levelboss, roter helm

Grüßle


----------



## JP Trialer (19. Februar 2013)

siggi19 schrieb:


> Ja das weis ich,  wir waren auch schon desöfteren unterwegs, mit robin Patrick und so. vll erinnerst dich, 20" koxx levelboss, roter helm
> 
> Grüßle



weiß ich noch, hab dich letztens auch mal irgendwo in der Stadt rumlaufen gesehen


----------



## Sherco (19. Februar 2013)

Fährt eigentlich nurnoch Robin bei euch aktiv? Den hab ich auf der Jam gesehen.


----------



## JumperMedia (19. Februar 2013)

Ich finds schade bin mitlerweile selbst dabei mich im MSC Brake anzumelden..
sind öfters dort nen paar sind noch aktiv aba  sind auch nicht mehr viele leider ;/


----------



## siggi19 (19. Februar 2013)

na wenn das so ist, sach das nächste ma hallo jp 

ich werd dann wohl iwann die tage ma rum kommen um ne runde zu fahren


----------



## JP Trialer (21. Februar 2013)

Ja schreib mir doch mal bei FB deine Handynummer, dann machen wir mal nen Termin zum fahren. Es sind in Brake noch ein paar aktive vorhanden, das Training findet nur nicht so häufig am Verein selbst statt.


----------



## Robin_Meier (21. Februar 2013)

Sagt mir dann auch bescheid   wie siehts mit morgen nachmittag aus ? Inner Halle ?


----------



## JumperMedia (21. Februar 2013)

Robin ich bin morgens da !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robin_Meier (21. Februar 2013)

Von wann bis wann ca. ?


----------



## JumperMedia (21. Februar 2013)

Ca 10 - 13 h


----------



## JP Trialer (21. Februar 2013)

Dann komm ich vorbei und Knipse ein Paar Fotos


----------



## Robin_Meier (21. Februar 2013)

Jo denke bin so gegen halb 11 da


----------



## Robin_Meier (13. August 2013)

Am Freitag nachmittag um 15.00 Uhr ist ne kleine Session geplant! wer Lust hat, gerne vorbei kommen, treff ist am Kesselbrink 
-Freitag 16.08.13 um 15.00 Uhr am Kesselbrink!-
Gruß Robin


----------



## Merlin06 (15. August 2013)

Hallo, fahrt Ihr dort öfters? Auch mal später am Abend oder Samstags? Dann könnte ich vieleicht mal nach Bielefeld kommen. Aber um 15Uhr ist das Freitags oder in der Woche sehr schlecht , da bin ich noch auf der Arbeit. Gruß Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JumperMedia (15. August 2013)

Hi also ich wohne ziemlich in der Stadt 
Bin des Öfteren unterwegs ! 
Cheers Mario


----------



## duro e (15. August 2013)

wie siehts bei euch nasen dieses wochenende aus , ich will endlich mal vorbei kommen


----------



## siggi19 (15. August 2013)

da kann ich leider nicht, aber abb wann kannste denn morgen?


----------



## duro e (15. August 2013)

kann eig ganzen tag  , hab noch urlaub .
wer kann denn noch kommen , zu zweit weiß ich nicht , fahr ja doch schon den ein oder anderen kilometer


----------



## siggi19 (15. August 2013)

Sind wenn ich das im  Überblick habe 4 oder 5


----------



## duro e (15. August 2013)

die morgen auch kommen?


----------



## duro e (15. August 2013)

schick mal deine handy nr oder fb link per Pn , hier schreiben ist etwas langwierig


----------



## Paccoo (27. August 2013)

Hi, ich komme aus Herford und bin interessiert mit zu fahren. Zu meiner Person: Bin 28 und fahre ein Stevens Glide Es fully. Wir sind hier in Herford immer 3-4 Fahrer in der gleichen Altersklasse mit ebenfalls ordentlichen Mittelklasse Fullys. Für den Teutoburger Wald interessieren wir uns auch.  

Gruß


----------



## siggi19 (27. August 2013)

Ich glaub du bist im falschen unterforum gelandet. Wir fahren trial, nicht trailm


----------



## JumperMedia (27. August 2013)

Kommen aus der trial Szene nicht trail^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paccoo (17. September 2013)

Ja ich habs gecheckt


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (5. Dezember 2013)

Ich greife den Thread einfach mal auf...

Wohne seit kurzem in Bielefeld und möchte langsam, nach einer gesundheitsbedingten Pause, wieder einsteigen und suche dafür ein paar Leute in und um Bielefeld, um nicht alleine dazustehen und die mir etwas die Spots und Gegend zeigen können! 

Ausserdem machts in einer Gruppe mehr Spaß! 

Habe auch bereits gesehen, das es in Brake ein Verein gibt, nur die Leute müssen jaa auch anderweitig unterwegs sein.

Gruß


----------



## mawalter (5. Dezember 2013)

Hallo ZOO-Trialer,

melde Dich doch mal unter: biketrial at msc-brake.de
Gruß
Matthias


----------



## JumperMedia (5. Dezember 2013)

Hir ging es auch Ehr um streeten ! 
Bzw. Allgemein trialfahrer Aus Umgebung 
Kennen zu lernen !
Mit mehreren macht's einfach mehr Spaß ! 
Kla im Winter hallentraining ! 
Cheers Jumper


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (5. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin ebenso an dem Verein interessiert, so ist es jaa nicht! 
Vielen Dank erstmal für die fixe Rückmeldung!

Jan


----------



## siggi19 (10. Dezember 2013)

ja mords, ein fahrer mehr in bielefeld. willkommen jan
ich glaub wir sollten ma wieder was starten hier, momentan is das wetter ja echt super, zum fahren.

mario?, Robin etc wann is ma wieder zeit?


----------



## Robin_Meier (10. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin sogut wie jeden samstag nachmittag in der halle am trainieren!


----------



## JumperMedia (11. Dezember 2013)

Donnerstag ? 
So ab 15 Uhr am Kessel treffen ?


----------

